# chevy cruze ltz rs bumper mounting holes on bottom question



## CaliCruze'N (Nov 9, 2013)

I recently purchased a 2014 LTZ/Rs bumper for my 2012 LT1. I damaged my bumper so i bought one off a wreck cruze. bumper is in great shape but i have a question about the mounting holes on the bottom of the bumper. my old bumper does not have the mounting holes on the bottom of the bumper and also has the black plastic scrape guard that connects to the bumper. This bumper does not have the groves for the scrape guard and i do not know what goes on the very bottom. Do i need to purchase a different scrape guard for the Rs bumper? if so what is it called?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You have pics? 

Black mesh with chrome strip?


----------



## CaliCruze'N (Nov 9, 2013)

ok so here are some pics of my old bumper still on my car and the new ltz bumper im going to put on. notice how the new bumper has mounting holes on the bottom but the plastic scrape guard off m old bumper has clips to connect into the old bumper. do i need a different scrape guard / front apron? i have no idea what the holes are for...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog
Browse catalog: Body Hardware > Front Bumper & Grille > Bumper & Components > Lower Cover


----------

